# Need help w/External Backup (Cintre Z-Disc 1-Button)



## newskin0318 (Jul 16, 2007)

Please pardon the ignorance. I am new to the computer world (I'm an HTML guy being asked to perform network/database functions, and I find myself frequently lost)

That said: My company has two of the following: Cintre Z-Disc 1-Button External Storage. However, and this may sound very dumb, the box says: "Enclosure Only. Hard Drive Not Included."

So, does this mean I've only got a case for an external drive, and the drive still needs to be purchased? Or is this "enclosure" actually a backup drive?

I know, I know -- You're laughing while you read this. But can a more knowledgeable person out there please throw a bone to the new guy?

I'm lost with this and need to know what i've actually got on my hands here.

Thanks a lot to anybody that can shed some light!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This is only the case for a drive. Any 3.5" IDE hard drive(upto 400GHz) will work with this case.


----------

